
Superconductivity theory comes a step closer - bookofjoe
https://physicsworld.com/a/superconductivity-theory-takes-a-step-closer/
======
bookofjoe
>Exact theory for superconductivity in a doped Mott insulator

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-020-0988-4.epdf?shari...](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-020-0988-4.epdf?sharing_token=mIL4CBPX1NCveKUPNCgMCdRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0OEOQRjLGYePEy0VCoNzOd2u2PoxQR7IO6ZhEPTCUweqaRMFMiAGylHODvcMByTy4UN9lDavpn7WdUzpmoAYEhEO9cwab6c0UrTgka7uGT9sk0tlFgm54lkggEdE4Z_ZVtcaRS6sW5WNM-
zeHGNH815W2HerjgGVwnl9g-peWEx5YFr9YkB7s6IJdtoRlnA97OMoR2efzrUsCK0Bxkkui_CoEoCpT6bA0bDFRJfQVKGGAcgqg23MC5iL3_BLRUxHus%3D&tracking_referrer=physicsworld.com)

